# There Must Be Something In My Water! =)



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Last week I inherited some fish from a friend of mine. Included in those fish were two serpae tetras. This morning I found them spawning all over my tank.

Right away I grabbed my turkey baster ;-) and tried to suck out some eggs. I think I may have been able to get 10-ish. Right now they are in a plastic cup floating in my fry tank (where it is 80 degrees) until i can figure out what to do with the eggs.

Anyway, I'm concluding that there is something in my water since almost all of my fish seem to be spawning.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's spring! The time for mating is now.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

low pressure system. storm = spawn. But breeding fish do release stuff into the water that can trigger other fish to spawn. If all the fish spawn at the same time, the predators can't eat all the eggs & fry like they can if breeding is staggered.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...it's the low...storm heading this way for the weekend...setting up cories to spawn today..aspidoras already spawned last night...angels the night before..plecos the day before..
congratulations kim...pretty soon you will be breeding on the regular...

a note on feeding the micro powders i sent...get a pill bottle or one that is watertight..
put some water in it and add a little powder...shake it up and then feed...will help to get food down into the tank...some also mimic live baby brine and will not sink to the bottom right away..good luck kiddo..


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

lohachata said:


> congratulations kim...pretty soon you will be breeding on the regular..


Haha this is definitely my favorite hobby ever.. I don't think breeding fish is EVER going to get dull.. My poor husband, he doesn't know what he got himself into ;-)


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Spawning fish are happy fish.  So congrats on keeping your fishies happy.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

are you ready for the next project ?


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

phlyergirl said:


> Spawning fish are happy fish.  So congrats on keeping your fishies happy.


Thank you! It definitely makes you feel good knowing you did your best to make them happy!



lohachata said:


> are you ready for the next project ?


Haha! Right now I'm still working on raising fry and making sure my live plants stay alive!

But don't tell my husband.. I can see myself having my own fish room in our next house!!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It could be the water parameters. Get your water tested.


----------

